# Skewb methods along with times



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

So heres what i want to accomplish with this thread, on average what average you get using what method for skewb.

So Here are the methods I want you to post times if you are using these methods

Sarah Strongs Begginer, Intermediate, and advanced methods.

KirJava and Meep method

Ranzha's Skewb Method

And if your sub 15 with a method i did not put here please say what method how long youve used it and your average,


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

A mix of all three of Sarah's variations. I don't know all of the intermediate variation, but I know a tiny bit of the advanced.

~7


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> A mix of all three of Sarah's variations. I don't know all of the intermediate variation, but I know a tiny bit of the advanced.
> 
> ~7


100TH POST!
Ok im learning Intermediate now. Waiting for More input on this.

BTW what did :fp do?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

ScottTheCuber said:


> 100TH POST!
> Ok im learning Intermediate now. Waiting for More input on this.
> 
> BTW what did :fp do?



Pretty much this:


----------



## tx789 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mix of Ranzha's and Sarahs ~15


Is this thread really needed?


----------



## kcl (Jan 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> A mix of all three of Sarah's variations. I don't know all of the intermediate variation, but I know a tiny bit of the advanced.
> 
> ~7



wat

I know exactly one advanced case..

Edit: on topic, I use Sarah's intermediate method. Average is 9ish.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 15, 2014)

Kir-meep
Average about 8.5


----------



## TMOY (Jan 15, 2014)

Corners first  (4 corners, then the remaining 4 ones, then L6C in at most two algs), my current average is 12-13 ish.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

Same as Antoine

8-9


----------

